
Amazon crowd-sourced some amazing Alexa skills using a hackathon - vivekprakash
https://www.hackerearth.com/innovation/customers/amazon-alexa-hackathon/
======
vikasanand
If you got to build something as smart as Alexa, you ought to crowd-pool
ideas.

------
Raj7k
Open innovation through crowd source is a great way to acess the idea.

